# Potential move to Malaysia



## Ross-S (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking at a role that would be based in Subang Jaya, Selangor. I've done a bit of research around cost of living etc, but I have no idea where I should be looking at suburbs to live. Salary is likely to be around RM350,000.

I'm interested in either a reasonably-sized house in a nice suburb, or a decent-sized high-level apartment with car garage etc. I would also consider a place near the beach. Priorities are safety, modern living and size.

Appreciate anyone's input!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ross-S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at a role that would be based in Subang Jaya, Selangor. I've done a bit of research around cost of living etc, but I have no idea where I should be looking at suburbs to live. Salary is likely to be around RM350,000.
> 
> ...


Hi Ross S,

The Malaysia page is a bit quiet for some reason but hopefully you'll get the information that you need to make the move.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## zaly (Jul 22, 2015)

Ross-S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at a role that would be based in Subang Jaya, Selangor. I've done a bit of research around cost of living etc, but I have no idea where I should be looking at suburbs to live. Salary is likely to be around RM350,000.
> 
> ...


Hi Ross,
Just to let you know, Subang Jaya is really heavy traffic jam-packed especially during rushed hours unless you are working in Subang Jaya area. <Snip>


----------



## mikesilvia (Jul 6, 2013)

When we lived in Malaysia, we stayed in the resort community of Valencia. It is safe, secure, and all has all the items you would expect including a golf course, swimming pool, tennis courts, clubhouse, conveniences store. It is gated, guarded and has two international schools nearby. 
Best Regards
Mike Silvia


----------



## stardazzlednet (Jul 22, 2013)

Ross-S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at a role that would be based in Subang Jaya, Selangor. I've done a bit of research around cost of living etc, but I have no idea where I should be looking at suburbs to live. Salary is likely to be around RM350,000.
> 
> ...


For u i will suggest Sri Hartamas/Mont Kiara area. Got a lot of high class condominium there


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

stardazzlednet said:


> For u i will suggest Sri Hartamas/Mont Kiara area. Got a lot of high class condominium there


Sri Hartamas/Mont Kiara is not suburb.
Also, I would classify a property as luxury rather then "high class"


----------



## For_I_Have_Hoisinned (Mar 9, 2016)

Malaysian from Subang Jaya here. It's a great place, not too expat heavy. 

If you're working in Subang, I'd highly recommend living in Subang Jaya. Damansara and Bangsar might have much nicer places and a very expat-y vibe, but the commute to Subang is hellish. The high rise apartments in SJ aren't sleek Manhattan pads, but there's been a boom of chic new serviced apartments there lately. Suburban houses are plenty, and Subang has an excellent family vibe. 

<Snip>


----------

